# Trifecta Stack



## norcal22 (Apr 15, 2011)

has anyone ran this ph stack before? 
*The LG Sciences Trifecta Kit Includes:*



4 Week Supply of Methyl 1-D (90 caps)
4 Week Supply of Methyl Masterdrol (90 caps)
2 Week PCT with Formadrol Extreme
BONUS: Diet and Exercise Guide​
is this a good first ph cycle? im guessing the masterdrol is cycle support? ive read on forums that methyl 1-d could be a stand-alone ph. is this true? is formadrol extreme a good PCT? anything else i should run the pct? any thing i should run before the cycle? also would i be able to run this with oxyelite pro or some other fat burner? thanks guys and sorry for all the noob questions again hah


----------



## mich29 (Apr 15, 2011)

what are your stats age,lifting experience etc???


what are your goals?


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 15, 2011)

not sure of your stats but I will say that I bought two boxes of that stuff and returned both of them.  I was told that they are way too expensive for what you get.  Look up hdrol for a good beginner ph.


----------



## norcal22 (Apr 15, 2011)

my stats are 215 6'1 not sure of bf% but im not fat, been lifting for like 2 years on and off but recently got serious. in there like 5-6 times a week. im 20 21 in july. i know everyone says not to get into ph/ds till like 26 or older but i want to get to that next level. ive read about hdrol too. the only reason i like this is because the stack is all there. the pct and all that. what else would be good with hdol? nolva for a pct im assuming.. any cycle support i should run with this? what are typical gains with hdrol? thanks guys


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 16, 2011)

well give the trifecta a shot bro... its nice and mild.


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 16, 2011)

i just gave/sold some havoc to some dude who jut finished that stack, and hes fkn late 40s, and even he didnt feel anything....isnt it all natty stuff anyway
what a waste imo.....plus i just saw lg put up their own article on how crap epi, sd, and hdrol are and that their stuff is superior......ill never trust anything from them

http://articles.lgsciences.com/mdrol/

http://articles.lgsciences.com/epistane-havoc/ 

http://articles.lgsciences.com/h-drol/


----------



## norcal22 (Apr 16, 2011)

thats what got me thinking about that stack. there persuasive articles. they also said sus500 is crap(which it is) and somehow went to a mild ph saying its better. idk was still thinking about running a 6 week cycle and seeing how it goes for a first time ph user.  i have some extra cash laying around. any other pct i should run or is formadrol extreme enough?


----------



## BlueLineFish (Apr 16, 2011)

LG sciences stuff sucks donkey dick.  I refrain from suggesting anything until we get more info about you


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 17, 2011)

I sent mine back.... haha HDROL or sack up and pin


----------



## HP08 (Jun 15, 2011)

I ran trifecta about 2 years ago... it was my first 'cycle' ever and I put on 6lbs muscle. I was really impressed but in general the stack gets mixed reviews - that's just how it is


----------



## oufinny (Jun 15, 2011)

HP08 said:


> I ran trifecta about 2 years ago... it was my first 'cycle' ever and I put on 6lbs muscle. I was really impressed but in general the stack gets mixed reviews - that's just how it is



I was an LG rep for a while, never got around to the trifecta like I wanted to. It can be ran for 6 weeks and at high doses which is very nice.  MMV3 is not near as effective as it could be, MMV2 was supposedly the bomb-diggity and should not have been changed but what can you do.  It is a good into stack though I would think that the new NTBM transderm is a better option than Methyl 1-D and AndroHard or IronMags 1-Andro is better than MMV3. Trifecta is underdosed for what you get, take that for what it is worth.


----------

